# my first skeleton hand I made



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

Sorry the pics are so big - still learning the whole resizing thing!


----------



## Bilbo (Mar 8, 2007)

Love them, Booberrie! I think they have more character than most I've seen. Nice and deformed!


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow boo, that looks great ! When I made my hands, the beads were still showing, but after painting them that wasn't a problem. Besides I have looked at your pics and can't see anything showing. Hope to see pics at some time of the full prop !


----------



## voodoo willy (Feb 1, 2008)

I like them. Can't wait to see what you do with them.


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks everybody. I will post more pics as I get more done. This hand holding the Corona bottle will be for my "Mexican asleep at the cactus" scene (of course he's a corpsed out blucky). Wearing a sombrero, dead against the cactus, tumbleweeds (maybe from Unorthodox?), snakes, scorpions, big steer skull and horns, coyote skull....any more ideas? This is just for the front section of the house (like outside the front windows where plants would normally be). Only thing I need a western backdrop. Shindigz has some but they are expensive. Have to figure that one out still.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Great job. I like the western scene idea. 

I can't wait to see more.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I think they look great, BooBerrie!! Fine work.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

You can sculpt! Very nice job on those skellie hands. No worries that you used the bakeable kind of clay, whatever works. You just have to remember to be careful with coated wire or styrofoam because of the toxic issues when heated.


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

BooBerrie said:


> Thanks everybody. I will post more pics as I get more done. This hand holding the Corona bottle will be for my "Mexican asleep at the cactus" scene (of course he's a corpsed out blucky). Wearing a sombrero, dead against the cactus, tumbleweeds (maybe from Unorthodox?), snakes, scorpions, big steer skull and horns, coyote skull....any more ideas? This is just for the front section of the house (like outside the front windows where plants would normally be). Only thing I need a western backdrop. Shindigz has some but they are expensive. Have to figure that one out still.


scene setter make western back drops


----------



## Skullwerks (Jun 26, 2008)

Looks great be proud of your creation!!


----------



## Coffin Kathy (Jun 28, 2008)

*Skeleton Hands*

Boo 
Great job on the hands , I wish mine were a little better.
I liked how you shaped them before you baked them.


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

BooBerrie said:


> Thanks everybody. I will post more pics as I get more done. This hand holding the Corona bottle will be for my "Mexican asleep at the cactus" scene (of course he's a corpsed out blucky). Wearing a sombrero, dead against the cactus, tumbleweeds (maybe from Unorthodox?), snakes, scorpions, big steer skull and horns, coyote skull....any more ideas? This is just for the front section of the house (like outside the front windows where plants would normally be). Only thing I need a western backdrop. Shindigz has some but they are expensive. Have to figure that one out still.


HI, the hand looks great...we're hoping to try that soon. We are also doing a western themed yard. What about a wagon wheel, horse tack, we found an old fashioned water pump at big lots clearance section last year for $7.00 . OLd trunks, old saloon type glass bottles, What kind of cactus and tumbleweeds are you using? Our house is going to be the saloon, our enclosed porch will be a poker saloon scene as well. We will also have the usual cemetery, but it will be boot hill this year. Hope this gives some helpful ideas. I'm also trying to decide what to do for the backdrop, I' m leaning towards canvas dropcloth with a black bottom desert with the orange red, yellow colored top sky. It shouldn't be too hard to paint, just harder to find the fabric sized right. PM me if you think of other stuff. We're still thinking /looking for other stuff too.


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

I can order this scene setters for you if you want them they come in 50 ' rolls 
If you are interested PM me.


here is a idea for you:
you can get the catus add on's glue them to plywood cut out around them. make a stand and drape you Blucky Mexican corpse? on the catus.


----------

